# How many male bettas can live in a 10 gallon tank?



## peacock (Jan 30, 2014)

hi. How many bettas can live in a ten gallon tank that's not separated? And which fish can live with them? And how easily do bettas breed? Thank you!:lol:


----------



## isntanything (Dec 9, 2013)

You cannot have more than one male betta in a tank that's not divided. It doesn't matter how big it is. They will find each other and the result will not be pretty.

You can keep multiple females together with care.

There are a lot of fish that _can_ live with a betta, but there's always some risk involved. Bettas only tolerate tankmates at best, and some won't put up with anything sharing their space. Tetras and corys seem to work best.

Betta breeding requires a lot of time, effort, research and some expense. They don't breed that easily and raising and homing the fry is a huge commitment.


----------



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

Agree with isntanything- male bettas can't be kept with other bettas at all, they have been bred for centuries to fight so that's what they'll do given the chance. You could have a single male and another type of fish (Small tetras, rasboras, or cory catfish are good species to look into), or you could try a group of females (Called a sorority). Females can be hard to keep together because they're still aggressive; you'd need lots of plants and hiding places and it still could end in disaster.

If you wanted to divide the tank up, you can make cheap dividers out of plastic craft mesh that hold up really well. Then you could have as many as four bettas in one tank, without them being in danger of fighting each other.

Betta breeding is very hard from start to finish- the male and female might just fight each other, the male might eat the eggs/fry, without proper care the fry will die or be stunted/deformed, etc. Luckily it's hard to breed by accident. Proper breeding takes easily hundreds of dollars to get started, and you might end up with 200+ bettas that need to each be in a separate container, not to mention the difficulty of finding homes for them all...


----------

